# JOHN NELSON DARBY - Error of free will.



## Mayflower (Apr 15, 2007)

JOHN NELSON DARBY - Error of free will.
http://withchrist.org/darby.htm

Very interessed it is to read the view of DARBY on the free will, does anyone knwos his views on election and predestination ?


----------



## JM (Apr 15, 2007)

You might be interested in this thread.

I guess Darby debated Moody over these issues...


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 16, 2007)

JM said:


> You might be interested in this thread.
> 
> I guess Darby debated Moody over these issues...



Thanks!


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 16, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> JOHN NELSON DARBY - Error of free will.
> http://withchrist.org/darby.htm
> 
> Very interessed it is to read the view of DARBY on the free will, does anyone knwos his views on election and predestination ?



Darby was a great influence upon me when I first became a Christian


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 18, 2007)

JND seems to have been a very godly man, though harshly spoken of in Reformed circles. Crawford Gribben's book _Rapture Fiction_ deals with his views on free-will etc it some detail.


----------



## JM (Jul 18, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> JND seems to have been a very godly man, though harshly spoken of in Reformed circles. Crawford Gribben's book _Rapture Fiction_ deals with his views on free-will etc it some detail.





> *DARBY'S CHARACTER*
> 
> Any portraiture of Darby the man must be painted in sharp black and white tones, never in shades of gray. He was a man of incredible intensity. First and foremost, he was intensely committed to the gospel of Jesus Christ. It was his only love and all-consuming passion. He cared for little that this world had to offer. Though meticulous in personal cleanliness, for example, Darby wore only simple clothing and those to the point of shabbiness. It is said that on one occasion while he slept, some kindly friends seized the opportunity to substitute new clothing for old. Upon waking, Darby donned the new apparel without remark or even apparent notice.
> 
> ...


http://www.histable.com/JND.html

Like the old saying goes, 'men are often better then their theology.'

j


----------

